# My heart stop when I watch this



## SLaw (Jun 5, 2004)

This Horrifying Fake Camera Cleaning Tutorial Will Probably Give You Nightmares


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

He does a great deadpan!


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

The real scary part about the video is that it's posted to youtube without any such "fake" warning, and who knows who would follow such "advice"!!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrdkFXsr5Us

But hey, Canon cameras and lenses are well made are they not...???


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

Should have put some Vim in it!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Kleles said:


> Should have put some Vim in it!


Only liquid Vim! Takes too long to clean with crystals.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> He does a great deadpan!


It was very funny. 

I guess it must have been beyond repair before making the "tutorial".


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I guess he could have just washed it in a washing machine or dishwasher like some of these folks:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mjyq3i-OZE4


----------

